

Ruby Agent Security Vulnerability - meltzerj
https://newrelic.com/docs/ruby/ruby-agent-security-notification?mkt_tok=3RkMMJWWfF9wsRolva%2FNZKXonjHpfsX%2F6O0lXq%2Bg38431UFwdcjKPmjr1YECTMF0dvycMRAVFZl5nQJdDfKQcIlD

======
Legion
> if SSL is enabled for the agent, all data would be encrypted and could not
> be viewed by an attacker.

Allow me to paraphrase Ghostbusters 2:

"Ray, if an external service you're connecting your app to asks if you want to
encrypt the transfer, you say _YES_!"

------
normalocity
DB username and password. Fuck - was pretty much waiting for something like
this to happen. Just got one of these emails a few minutes ago myself. Luckily
I was only using this for a toy app.

